# ariens deluxe 28 track or cub cadet 3X™ 28 HDT Track



## Jr66

Like the title says i am buying one of these and wondering your thoughts on either the Ariens Deluxe 28" Track or the Cub Cadet 3X™ 28 HDT Track


----------



## UNDERTAKER

better go with the orange one.. ALOHA to the forms..


----------



## Normex

Same as Powershift you should be inclined to the Ariens, Cub Cadet is made by MTD and they have downgraded in quality these past years.
Just my opinion and Good Luck


----------



## Jr66

Thanks Guys, that's what I was leaning towards.


----------



## Skeet Shooter

Vote for Ariens... Very stout machine... Cub feels like a toy.


----------



## canadagoose

I personally think the Cub HD series are very well built and awesome machines. I would gladly take one over the Ariens and probably pay hundreds less .


----------



## Normex

canadagoose said:


> I personally think the Cub HD series are very well built and awesome machines. I would gladly take one over the Ariens and probably pay hundreds less .


 Not to start a war words but you stated in another thread you had a choice between an Husqvarna and a CC X3 and you purchased the Husky so....
just a thought and btw welcome to the forum.


----------



## canadagoose

Hey Normex
Yes I did buy the Husqvarna but at the time a Cub track drive wasn't available. Had it been available I would have taken it. As for buying the Husqvarna over the Cub Cadet , well I still have reservations about that. I think the Husqvarna dealer was simply more persuasive than the Cub dealer. For $500.00 less , I think I would have been more than happy with the Cub. I guess time will tell if I made the right choice or not. I think what really drew me to the Husqvarna was the hydro trans. Is it going to be worth $500.00 more in the long run ? I sure hope so. Haven't had much snow to really try the Husqvarna yet. I'm sure it will be a great machine. I just think the Cubs are great machines too and perhaps get some undeserved bashing.

Thanks for the welcome


----------



## Normex

Cgoose you made your choice with a good model and you will see here on this site when one member even if he had purchased the cheapest or badest model and he needs help, many will respond to help as many are expert in their fields or have much experience and this is what this site is all about but we tell the facts up front and of course if well taken care of and lucky enough to not see rough service, these machines MTD and all can give one a satisfactory experience. MTD reputation are still riding with their 90's era good quality machines which was true as many are still performing nicely today but they decided on a different quality level to appeal to the mass consumers who read the consumersearch.org to their detriment because those sites don't do proper testing procedure.
There is one place where we won't back down is convincing a person who has no experience in purchasing a new snow blower, we explain everything as facts and it may seem like bashing for some, others are glad they changed their minds with knowledge they didn't have at the start. For instance we suggest strongly to purchase from a dealer and stay away from Big Box stores where the assembly suffers and after service even more pitiful and of course one has to do their homework to find a good dealer.
Ask a snow removal contractor and they will tell you they cannot afford to break down too often when a machine is under duress even from the best there is on the market place. Good Luck


----------



## BostonSnow

Jr66 said:


> Like the title says i am buying one of these and wondering your thoughts on either the Ariens Deluxe 28" Track or the Cub Cadet 3X™ 28 HDT Track



For me, there is no question. Go with the Ariens. From working on many a MTD product, I simply can't recommend their product unless your only other option is a shovel.


----------



## buddman

just wondering.. why a tracked machine..????


----------



## db9938

The price might be nice, but I try to stay away from more terminal disappointment.


----------

